# wire behind brick



## hurricaneflyer (Jul 30, 2006)

I am looking at an exsisting older home that will eventually have brick installed on the outside, but it could easily be two years or more down the road before the brick is installed.

In a couple of places I need to come out of the attic, down the outside wall and back into the home thru the wall.

Will conduit fit between the new brick and the outside of the old wall? 
Does it depend on what system is used for installing the brick?
The only brick homes I have worked on in the past didn't seem to have enough room in that space for conduit.

My instinct is to run UF and protect it with something that is either flat enough to be covered over with the brick when the time comes, or to protect the UF with something that would be easier to remove when the time comes. 

In an attic, I would just give protection to this exposed wire with runnung boards but I don't think I like that idea running down the side of a house to within 3 feet of grade.

I havn't yet seen wiremold for this application.

How have you delt with this situation in the past?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Other than aestetics, there is no reason in the code why you couldn't simply run UF cable by itself. UF is not to be exposed to physical damage. Just because it is _exposed_ does not mean that it is necessarily _exposed to physical damage._ 

I must admit that I am puzzled why you wouldn't just fish ordinary NM inside the walls?


----------



## hurricaneflyer (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks Md,

The original walls are some sort of smallish clay block. They are not laid with the cells up and down they are laid side ways. 

The interior finished wall has nowhere to pull wire. It is lathe and plaster directly on the block wall.

Home owner is concerned about that part of the wire that is within reach of the kids.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

hurricaneflyer said:


> Home owner is concerned about that part of the wire that is within reach of the kids.


I see. Well, it would meet code with no protection. Do whatever extra you or your customer wants done.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Not that I want to do it,but I could always trim the back of the brick around the conduit.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

We did that once before on a building and we used MC cable because not even a half inch conduit would fit.


----------



## hurricaneflyer (Jul 30, 2006)

thanks,

Because it is temporary I don't think I'll mess with recessing the conduit into the brick.
I think I may just get some kind of corner trim or threshold or whatever I see at an orange place that I think might work. The "I'll know it when I see it" kind of thing.

If I had the tools I'd groove out a peice of 1x2 but I don't feel like doing it by hand.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

hurricaneflyer said:


> thanks,
> 
> Because it is temporary I don't think I'll mess with recessing the conduit into the brick.


I meant knotching the back of the new brick when it was laid.


----------

